# Rain=Breeding



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Has anybody ever noticed that when its about to rain or is raining outside your frogs start to go crazy by calling and showing breeding behavior. Hopefully I am just not imagining things. LOL


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

No you aren't imagining things. I suspect that the change in barometric pressure and/or humidity level is sensed by the frogs even if they don't see/hear/feel the actual rainstorm.

Bill


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I Thought it was something like that. Last night it rained in Arizona and all of my frogs were going crazy. LOL it was an amazing sight to see.


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

well if my frogs would breed i could give this theory a test...


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

My secret is playing a little Barry White. LOL Always works for mee.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Yah, I was at the Detroit Zoo the other day, and passed by their Atelopus display, and didnt see a single frog. It started to thunder a couple hours later, and I decided to check out their amphibians again. What seemed an empty viv was suddenly populated by 12 very vocal, bold toads.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

It's been storming everyday down here in Florida, and my frogs are going nuts calling like crazy.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: my frogs go crazy when it storms*

although i can't get my vents to breed unfortunately, i have noticed whenever it rains, especially thunders, my vents go crazy and call and follow each other, and all of my other frogs call and breed when there is a storm. i remember reading that low pressure from storms tends to induce breeding with just about all frogs. i even remember hearing that in the 1800's, when they didn't have radar or anything to predict storms, they would use tree frogs. they would find a common green tree frog or somthing like that and put it in a tall glass jar with a virtical stick. if the frog climed up to the top and called, they knew a storm was coming. if he just stayed there, they thought it would be good weather.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

You guys are all dead on. The pressure change definitely does it. I have noticed arboreal vipers suchs as eyelash and Trimeresus species also tend to breed when a big summer boomer rolls in. I usually open up the windows and ... um ... watch the fireworks?


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Any tips on creating a false pressure change in a time of drought to stir breeding? Could be helpful in a few months.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Well I had another theory that I never tested....

Big storms like that are charged with negative ions.....thats why a good rain "cleans the air" and smells the way it does. Much like the negative ion generators that get sold to "clean the air" of pollen dust. There are also claims this has effects on mood. So...you could test out one of those as well...just in the room.

None of this is proven mind you....just theory


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Right now it's raining and I can hear my male pum from upstairs in my room. Maybe they'll get busy soon


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

The weird thing is that fish breed when it rains as well. Now tell me, how do fish feel air pressure changes?


----------

